# very responsive silver mountain graphics



## feingold6753 (Aug 24, 2012)

ive been a customer of silver mountain graphics for 3 yrs now and im very pleased,recently the last job frank did for me,there was a slight misprint meaning a single letter was blotched though small it was seen by my customer and was not happy,i showed frank and he immediately made new transfers for me and shipped out the next day,i support small busniess because they care about their customers as i am small busniess myself,and i feel a close relationship rqather than these big transfer company where u r juwst a name on file,im not promoting nothing i just want people to know that i had a choice of 15 plus companies am im glad i picked silver mountain graphics his prices are really inexpensive and his website is easy to navaigate without these square inch bull**** that other companies suck you in with anyway check it out ,u may be very pleased enjoy


----------



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

I have been using Silver Mountain Graphics for several years. There have been a few bumps in the road, but Frank ALWAYS makes good, by re-printing, offering a discount and sometimes shipping Next Day on his dime. Good guy!


----------



## feingold6753 (Aug 24, 2012)

yep i agree as well


----------



## wooleybugger74 (Jun 17, 2012)

I've had the same experiences with him, always outstanding even when there is a mistake. That said, I've probably now placed 100 orders with SMG, and only had about four or five issues. Frank doesn't hesitate to take accountability, jumps the remake to the front of the line, and ships out for free. He is my role model for customer service.


----------



## feingold6753 (Aug 24, 2012)

yes ,well said silver mountaingraphics does what u poeple say,a misake if his he takes responsilbilty and ships oiut next day resaon why i started this thread and his prices are the best in the industry,and he is small busniess which i support,u people should visit the site nand see fir yourself,robert a happy customer and good luck


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Used them a few times and liked them. Only thing that I dont like is the white print for black shirts. Turns out light grey


----------



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

We haven't had that happen with Silver Mountain white transfers pressed on 100% cotton shirts or 50-50 sweatshirts, but I know it can if the transfers are pressed too long, with too much pressure or at a temperature that is too hot. Also, if the garments are part polyester, a white transfer will often turn grey.

Also, I've had these issues with plastisol and inkjet transfers on certain garment brands. For example, the dye used in Beimar and Vos sweatshirts (that I really like, by the way), can discolor the transfers.


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone order digital prints from Silver for dark shirts, how long do the digital transfers last for washing cycles.


----------

